# Show us your Strange or Unusual Markings!



## Slinkky (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought it would be neat to see all the strange or unusual markings out there.

This is my riding horse, Hank. If you look close, you can see the outline of a "Blue Ribbon" on his hip.







And here is a close up...






Ok, Your Turn! :lol:


----------



## Slinkky (Aug 17, 2007)

Anybody ?


----------



## Dona (Aug 17, 2007)

Neat looking pattern! :aktion033: It DOES look like a blue ribbon.



:

I don't have any with a pattern that actually "looks" like something....but always thought Lacy had unusal markings on her head. :bgrin






She looks like she has a dark eyebrow in this picture.



:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 17, 2007)

C'mon Dona, don't you remember Monty and his woo hoo marking? =) lol!


----------



## Dona (Aug 17, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> C'mon Dona, don't you remember Monty and his woo hoo marking? =) lol!


Nope....didn't forget. Just thought it may be a bit "x-rated" to call attention to it here.



: But I'll post a pic of Monty anyway...as it also shows a nice little heart right above it.



:


----------



## Shelley (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is our filly, with two butterflies on her side and a big one on her hiney!

Hence her name...Truly Yours Farm I've Got Butterflies, aka "Flutter".











Shelley


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL Dona! If we didn't get a little "x-rated" once in a while (obviously no real x-rated stuff!) I think we'd all go crazy...=)

I love how Monty has a few different images going on, he sure was cool!


----------



## vanabarsdream (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello I sure hope this works 



: -- this is a picture of our 


Tennesee walker colt Max if you look you will see the sillouette of an indian head on his hip Pat


----------



## love_casper (Aug 18, 2007)

vanabarsdream said:


> Hello I sure hope this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


WHOA that's awesome! at first I didn't see it, then wow, that's really cool!

 

 

 


Here's my big horse's perfect heart, it's on her neck.


----------



## Dona (Aug 18, 2007)

That Indian IS really cool! It's even complete with a mohawk!!!


----------



## Slinkky (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are neat! Let's see some more :aktion033:


----------



## mad for mini's (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are some really neat markings ! My yearling filly has markings, they aren't too unusual , she has a matched pair of mittens .



:


----------

